# Montella resta alla Fiorentina. Contatto con Commisso.



## admin (9 Giugno 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, c'è stato un contatto tra Commisso e Montella. Il tecnico è stato rassicurato e resterà alla Fiorentina.


----------



## James45 (9 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, c'è stato un contatto tra Commisso e Montella. Il tecnico è stato rassicurato e resterà alla Fiorentina.



Commisso. "Quantrillo Vincenzì... basta che fai più vittorie dell'anno scorso"


----------



## Konrad (9 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, c'è stato un contatto tra Commisso e Montella. Il tecnico è stato rassicurato e resterà alla Fiorentina.



Sarebbe manna dal cielo. Temevo l'effetto dollari di Commisso sulla Fiorentina per il 4º posto. Ma Montella è garanzia che saranno fuori dai giochi ben prima della fine del girone d'andata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sarebbe manna dal cielo. Temevo l'effetto dollari di Commisso sulla Fiorentina per il 4º posto. Ma Montella è garanzia che saranno fuori dai giochi ben prima della fine del girone d'andata


----------



## sacchino (9 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, c'è stato un contatto tra Commisso e Montella. Il tecnico è stato rassicurato e resterà alla Fiorentina.



Ok bene così, abbiamo già una retro-cessa.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, c'è stato un contatto tra Commisso e Montella. Il tecnico è stato rassicurato e resterà alla Fiorentina.



Mamma mia che pallottola schivata sto Commisso... prima rassicura i tifosi dicendo che Chiesa resterà almeno 1 anno (quindi mettendolo già sul mercato), poi conferma quella pippa di Montella. Prevedo caroselli a Firenze.


----------



## juventino (9 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, c'è stato un contatto tra Commisso e Montella. Il tecnico è stato rassicurato e resterà alla Fiorentina.



Ma come si fa a confermare Montella? Mamma mia che degrado.


----------



## Andris (9 Giugno 2019)

bene,stavo giusto pensando a chi ci potrebbe dare 6 punti questa stagione non essendoci più il Chievo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sarebbe manna dal cielo. Temevo l'effetto dollari di Commisso sulla Fiorentina per il 4º posto. Ma Montella è garanzia che saranno fuori dai giochi ben prima della fine del girone d'andata



ma va... la fiorentina diventerà una lavatrice...


----------

